# كتاب Surface Production Operations بجزئيه



## NOC_engineer (31 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب Surface Production Operations 
الجزء الأول .. يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الجزء الثاني .. يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (31 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي على الكتابين
لكن الجز الثاني يطلب كلمة السر
فعليك فكه ثم نشره وشكرا سلفا


----------



## NOC_engineer (31 ديسمبر 2015)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخي على الكتابين
> لكن الجزء الثاني يطلب كلمة السر
> فعليك فكه ثم نشره وشكرا سلفا


عليكم السلام :
أخي الكريم.. تم رفع الجزء الثاني بشكل ملف pdf وتصحيح الرابط.
مع فائق التقدير


----------



## محمد الاكرم (31 ديسمبر 2015)

NOC_engineer قال:


> عليكم السلام :
> أخي الكريم.. تم رفع الجزء الثاني بشكل ملف pdf وتصحيح الرابط.
> مع فائق التقدير




شكرا اخي الفاضل
الكتاب هو طبعة ثانية
لك رابط للطبعة الثالثة
http://bookzz.org/book/2384226/c58532


----------

